# Quit a job first day because of people.



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Was a data entry job. The work was fine. Everyone there was new so no one knew each other. Was seated next to a guy and a girl my age for the shift. I did my best to try fight the anxiety and talk to them which I did, but slowly I fizzled from their conversation and I spent the whole shift just listening to them talk to each other and leave me out. So depressing I quit. Didn't know people could be so rude. Each time I spoke to them I made sure to be mindful I spoke to both of them and not leave one out. The same was not done in return.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

They were rude because they didn't include you in their conversation? This made you quit? So did you tell your boss you quit at the end of the day?


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Kevin001 said:


> They were rude because they didn't include you in their conversation? This made you quit? So did you tell your boss you quit at the end of the day?


Was a temp contract job so didn't have to give notice or anything. And wasn't because I thought they were rude. Because it made me feel left out and rejected since I tried to talk to them. No way I could endure another shift of that.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Am assuming by the response that I am a special type of social anxiety. I feel even most people with SA wouldn't be this over the top like myself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

hulkamaniak said:


> Am assuming by the response that I am a special type of social anxiety. I feel even most people with SA wouldn't be this over the top like myself.


Nah you're good bro. SA varies with everyone. Try your best to continue to improve though.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

In my experience forcing yourself to talk to people will just make people uncomfortable. They can tell it's forced and not natural, which is why they probably didn't feel comfortable talking to you. This is what I've experienced too. Now I just stay quiet because that's really 'being myself' and it's a lot better than forcing yourself to converse, then retracting due to your SA. People are friendlier to me when I'm myself and quiet. If people want to talk to me they will. People are understanding of the fact that some are just naturally quiet and I'm guessing things would've been better if you just stayed quiet. Forcing yourself to talk just to work on your SA or make things 'not awkward' can be sensed by others. They'd rather have someone talk to them because you're actually curious about them not to deal with your own problems.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Unless you didn't really need the job, I would have kept at it. I think they know you were trying to be talkative and perhaps they actually appreciated it. I know it sucks feeling left out. But at some point with SA, it's to be expected. I would think it would really rude if they made comments about you being being strange or actively mocking you or something.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Alkalinity said:


> In my experience forcing yourself to talk to people will just make people uncomfortable. They can tell it's forced and not natural, which is why they probably didn't feel comfortable talking to you. This is what I've experienced too. Now I just stay quiet because that's really 'being myself' and it's a lot better than forcing yourself to converse, then retracting due to your SA. People are friendlier to me when I'm myself and quiet. If people want to talk to me they will. People are understanding of the fact that some are just naturally quiet and I'm guessing things would've been better if you just stayed quiet. Forcing yourself to talk just to work on your SA or make things 'not awkward' can be sensed by others. They'd rather have someone talk to them because you're actually curious about them not to deal with your own problems.


That's true and they could probably pick up on my anxiety and awkwardness which in turn made them anxious to talk to me. People can usually pick up on it.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

railcar82594 said:


> Unless you didn't really need the job, I would have kept at it. I think they know you were trying to be talkative and perhaps they actually appreciated it. I know it sucks feeling left out. But at some point with SA, it's to be expected. I would think it would really rude if they made comments about you being being strange or actively mocking you or something.


Definitely had anxiety that they mocked me behind my back. At the end of the shift they just walked off together without even a "see you tomorrow" or anything after spending a whole 8 hour shift next to each other. To be fair the job took 2 hours to drive to and 2 hours to drive back so that also contributed towards me quitting.


----------



## Basics (Oct 11, 2016)

If you don't like the people at your job, find a new one. Nuff said, don't work for people who don't like you, or people whom you don' t like. Find another job with people who are cooler.


----------



## BourbonTea23 (Oct 10, 2016)

I quit a job 2/3 days in because I felt like I wasn't part of 'the office'. They all wanted to stay late everyday and work their lives away, and I felt so trapped and anxious I had a breakdown and left. I know how you feel.

I'm not an office person.


----------



## NovemberFog (Aug 16, 2016)

Wish I could quit but I'd be on the street and rightly so
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Try to find a job where there is few people around.


----------



## BourbonTea23 (Oct 10, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Try to find a job where there is few people around.


Amen. Worked for me.


----------



## NovemberFog (Aug 16, 2016)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Very ridiculous reason to quit your job on a first day , it makes you sound like some entitled kid who got angry he didn't receive enough attention . You are there to work not make friends .


I'd still love to know how people just quit their jobs. Your bills don't quit too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

hulkamaniak said:


> Was a data entry job. The work was fine. Everyone there was new so no one knew each other. Was seated next to a guy and a girl my age for the shift. I did my best to try fight the anxiety and talk to them which I did, but slowly I fizzled from their conversation and I spent the whole shift just listening to them talk to each other and leave me out. So depressing I quit. Didn't know people could be so rude. Each time I spoke to them I made sure to be mindful I spoke to both of them and not leave one out. The same was not done in return.


 I don't understand why you would quit a job that works for you just because you didn't really hit it off with the other employees? Isn't that kind of irrelevant? I'm assuming you got a job because you needed to make money. I don't know. To me, if I was going to get a job at all, my first priority would be to find something that pays and something I can tolerate. I never made any friends at any of the jobs I ever worked until I had been there for months. And that was something that just kind of grew out of being there. It wasn't something I was trying to do. In fact, I would rather not socialize too much with people I work with. Too much potential for drama if there's a disagreement or something.

EDIT - Just realized this is an old thread.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't understand why you would quit a job that works for you just because you didn't really hit it off with the other employees? Isn't that kind of irrelevant? I'm assuming you got a job because you needed to make money. I don't know. To me, if I was going to get a job at all, my first priority would be to find something that pays and something I can tolerate. I never made any friends at any of the jobs I ever worked until I had been there for months. And that was something that just kind of grew out of being there. It wasn't something I was trying to do. In fact, I would rather not socialize too much with people I work with. Too much potential for drama if there's a disagreement or something.
> 
> EDIT - Just realized this is an old thread.


he has sa. did you forgot the website you're on? i know this thread is old, but your response isn't helpful.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

NovemberFog said:


> I'd still love to know how people just quit their jobs. Your bills don't quit too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well the guy probably has rich parents , so he doesn't appreciate having a job in the first place .


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> well the guy probably has rich parents , so he doesn't appreciate having a job in the first place .


I believe it's an older thread & you don't have to be so hard on the guy, I don't disagree that it's a rash thing to quit over; however you don't know what his situation is like or how crippling his anxiety may be, yes times are tough & a lot of people struggle to keep any job, but it's hard to keep a job that put's a lot of pressure on your anxiety & having to be social, maybe he has other job options that he's looking at next. Doesn't mean he doesn't appreciate.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SilentLyric said:


> he has sa. did you forgot the website you're on? i know this thread is old, but your response isn't helpful.


 Well, my feedback is worth what you're paying for it.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, my feedback is worth what you're paying for it.


Was more to it. The hours were 10pm-6am which was really hard for me to tolerate. Also took 2 hours to get there and 2 hours to get back. Should of mentioned in the initial post that these factors also came into play. And yes thanks to anxiety I am still living with parents who are hardly rich, Dad has bad anxiety and Mum has bipolar so don't work and haven't in like 15 years; I found a new job that I like and have been there for 2 months now. Fin.


----------



## 812161 (Oct 8, 2016)

I've had a few jobs...and there is one thing that has been a guarantee. There are always people who you don't like, won't get along with, hate to see at the workplace, etc.

Just the way it is...some things will never change.


----------



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

I would have probably gotten angry if I actually liked that girl and she was more friendly to that guy than me. I am in the fifth week at my current job and actually felt a bit bad during the first three weeks which were training (Spanish Interpreter over the phone job) and we were in a classroom setting. Some of the people then were friendly to me and I even ate with them twice during lunch but I decided not to make friendship with them because it's a job that runs 24/7 and while I have a standard shift which starts at a regular time in the morning some of them had night shifts and I knew that if I became too attached to them I might not see them again unless I got their numbers (I didn't) and saw them outside of work. There were also some women there, but I decided not to be friends with them because I knew I had no chance with them since they were either married, had boyfriends, kids or a mix of these. I don't see the points in being friends with a woman that I have no chance with. 


Since last week, I am now out of training and alone in my cubicle answering calls and making my standard salary of $13/hr (was making $10/hr in training) and I feel good now. I was actually right in that I didn't see these people again so I was right in not being friends with them. What depresses me is that all the women that I like around me (not that close to me actually) are married. There are some guys (one in front of me and one next to me) that talk to me occasionally (small talk) but I wonder how long that will last since they will eventually notice that I am not a sociable guy. I like my job because I am on the phone in my own desk taking calls. Other than the calls I have almost zero contact with others. This does depress me sometimes though since I do wish I could talk to someone occasionally but I don't have much of a chance since my lunch is short and it varies daily in time (not length).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Work is just for making money. Socializing at work is not necessary.

I wouldn't do 2 hours each way commute though. More than an hour each way is way too much.


----------



## Jpatter (Dec 20, 2016)

You know what's hilarious. I have overwhelming anxiety because people are always watching me. People think I'm scared and want to prove it desperately with every move I make. I had two jobs for 5 months and 3 months and lost both within two days. One because employees were passive aggressively playing with me and I got into it with them. The second because I lost my cool at the second one because I lost the first one. Lol


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Jpatter said:


> You know what's hilarious. I have overwhelming anxiety because people are always watching me. People think I'm scared and want to prove it desperately with every move I make. I had two jobs for 5 months and 3 months and lost both within two days. One because employees were passive aggressively playing with me and I got into it with them. The second because I lost my cool at the second one because I lost the first one. Lol


lol how do you get jobs so easily? I wish I could do that.


----------

